# Indentations on head of fired brass



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

I just bought a new S&W E-series 1911 pistol, SKU 108482. The gun shoots great but I noticed that it adds an indentation to the heads of spent cases. This is using new, Winchester white box ammo. Is this normal? My Ruger SR1911 and Remington R1 do not mark the brass like that.

A photo would follow if I could figure out how to do it. My photos do not have "URLs"

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Viscomm said:


> I just bought a new S&W E-series 1911 pistol, SKU 108482. The gun shoots great but I noticed that it adds an indentation to the heads of spent cases. This is using new, Winchester white box ammo. Is this normal? My Ruger SR1911 and Remington R1 do not mark the brass like that.
> 
> A photo would follow if I could figure out how to do it. My photos do not have "URLs"
> 
> ...


Foregoing the photo, look at the gun's bolt face for... something.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, if it's a line on one side of the case the center of your breechface was cut a few thou deeper than the side cuts, some light filing and sanding will level the whole face out. Don't move the face, just level the highs to the existing center.

If it's just one half moon indention your extractor is long and sits proud of the breechface. This can easily be filed back but you have to check to make sure the end of the hook doesn't bottom out on the case bevel. If it is just too long to pull the end back without thinning the hook too much Wilson Combat's extractors are good about being to spec length. EGW and John Harrison also build top shelf parts, a step above Wilson in my eyes. 

If you do need an extractor spend the few bucks on a new firing pin stop if yours comes out easy, they're only $20 from EGW or Harrison. A properly fit one should be a snug fit in the bare slide and the extractor slot fit to that, unfortunately everyone fits the stop to the extractor (if it needs fit at all) and any looseness causes the extractor to clock giving erradic ejection. If the cases always leave the gun it's great but consistency is better.


----------

